# More pictures of my shih tzu



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww how sweet


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

Wanna play


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww so tiny


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Awwww Amy, its just so cute x .


----------

